# altı insan üstü balık deniz kızı aşk yaşamak isterdim ben ol



## rupertbrooke

I cannot make head or tail [sorry!] of this caption to a comical Turkish cartoon, where a mermaid is depicted with the head of a fish instead of the classic female upper body. I think these are the word she says:-
'klasık deniz kızı yerine altı insan üstü balık deniz kızı ile aşk yaşamak isterdim ben olsam zira orijinal konseptinde insanın aklına ister istermez  bazı sorular takılıyor...... tövbe tövbe!'
Is the punctuation missing? 
All I could get is 'instead of the classic mermaid, if it were me I would want to make love  with a mermaid wıth the lower body a person & the upper body a fish, but in the original concept certain questions  stick in a person's mind.... 'repent! Repent!'


----------



## Reverence

Missing? This train of words makes me suspect that the notion of punctuation never existed.

"Zira" means _because_, not _but_. Eh, and "aşk yaşamak" means _to romance_, which insinuates a...less direct approach compared to making love. Not that we're buying it or anything. ahem


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks, Reverence, as ever. Is tövbe tövbe another idiom, meaning something like 'God forbid!?'Thanks for gently pointing out the real nuance of aşk yaşamak. It's FTW [D. İ. A. Y.] dimme.......


----------



## Reverence

Yes, "tevbe etmek" means _to repent_, and "Tövbe tövbe!" is fairly similar to "Perish the thought!" It implies that something inappropriate is crossing your mind.

- Şeytan diyor, tut yakasından, ağzını burnunu...tövbe tövbe...

- Kıza bak yahu, eteği bir karış var, yok. Tövbe tövbe!

Indeed, I tried to be as gentle as possible about the "aşk yaşamak" thing, considering the context... Tövbe tövbe...


----------



## rupertbrooke

Does the first one mean 'Satan is saying, grab hım by the collar, [let me smash=sc. kırarım] his face in...perish the thought!
I can't work out the second:- 'hey, look at the girl'..... The rest is obscure. 
Thank you for sparing my blushes......
Does it mean 'her skirt is a span long, give or take'?


----------



## Reverence

You were frighteningly accurate with both. No need for "kırarım", though; "kır" will be enough to complete the sentence. (...grab him by the collar, smash his face in...)

"Var, yok" means _barely is_. "Just look at the girl, her skirt is barely a span long. Perish the thought!"


----------



## rupertbrooke

Apologies for sounding a little crude but there is an idiomatic expression used in colloquial Englısh about short skirts viz. 'her skirt was scarcely a few inches below her cheeks/her bum'. I doubt whether Turkish extends to such unsubtle descriptions of a girl's/young woman's skirt. Thanks, as ever, Reverence; I'm glad that my Turkish seems to be improving
slowly!


----------



## Reverence

You're quite welcome. And, never doubt the capabilities of Turkish when it comes to crossing the line of subtlety and veering to the obscene. We do have more than a few brutal ways to depict the extent of thrift displayed in the fabrication of a particular lady's skirt. I'll refrain from including any examples here, however; no amount of apology would save me.


----------

